# Stomach Virus



## Ken Thompson (Jun 9, 2006)

My question is: Can a dog get a stomach virus from humans? If so do you just let it run it course or treat it some way.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

no. They have their on stomach viruses :wink: It depends on how sick they´re. A mild infection, i do nothing except not let them eat for a day or two. A severe infection, don´t let them eat, give ors and go to vet for medicine (anti diarea (sp?) and anti sickness shot/pills).


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

As Selena says, the common cold and influenza virus found in humans cannot be transmitted to a dog. Dogs do get ailments similar to our influenza; those sicknesses can’t be transmitted to humans. 

About running its course --- that totally depends on the cause of the intestinal problem and on whether the dog is remaining hydrated.

If diarrhea and/or vomiting are causing dehydration, you need a vet, and might have to provide IV support.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> give ors and go to vet for medicine (anti diarea (sp?) and anti sickness shot/pills).


What is ors?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

ORS= against dehydration, it´s sugar/salt/water solution.


----------



## Ken Thompson (Jun 9, 2006)

My wife and I took our 13 month old female camping and everything went fine. On Sunday I came down with a stomach virus and Monday my wife came down with it also. I noticed Monday night my female GSD had runny stool and tuesday it was like water and she did not eat. She is not dehydrated and was very active. If I hadn't seen the runny stool, I wouldn't know anything was wrong.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> ORS= against dehydration, it´s sugar/salt/water solution.


Is it something you give in a bowl, or inject like subcutaneous fluid?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

give in a bowl when excepted, otherwise forced by give it in mouth. If they throw it up, I go to the vet for shot sc or iv.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

ken, if she is active and drinking well, don´t worry much. Don´t let her eat for a day, and if she´s still fine, give 1/4 or 1/2 portion of her normal food. If she haven´t got any running stool after that, give normal portion day after.
If stool is soft but not running, keep eye on it, but let her eat normally.
If you don´t trust it go to your vet.

Maybe some bacteria the water which caused problems for your wife & dog?


----------



## Ken Thompson (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks Selena. The people we went camping with, we found out three of them had the virus a few days before and one other since then has gotten it. They weren't camping when they originally came down with the virus.

I withheld her food last night so tonight I'll give her a small portion. I just got home from work and she looks fine. I think everything will be fine, this was just a little odd. The stool was not just loose it was like brown water.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ken Thompson said:


> ....I think everything will be fine, this was just a little odd. The stool was not just loose it was like brown water.


I'm glad it's OK.

That brown water diarrhea is the kind that can dehydrate a dog fast, so it's good that it was brief. :>)


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

I think ORS stands for Oral Rehydration Solution - similar to Dioralyte?


----------



## Ken Thompson (Jun 9, 2006)

Update, everything is fine    !!! I don't know the cause but I'm glad it's over. Thanks everyone.


----------

